# Abbreviations??



## exhaustedwife (Oct 15, 2012)

Really? 

I just joined here. I am a forum junkie when I have an issue with something, and have found a great bunch of information that can help my lost marriage. 

I do appreciate the forum admin for keeping up with it  Yay.

But for the life of me I cannot comprehend most of the posts that are littered with abbreviations. 

I have figured out the easy one's. . .

TAM Talk About Marriage
OM Other Man
OW Other Woman
PA Present Affair ?? 
OA Ongoing Affair ?? 

????? WHYYYY ??? 

I am too old to read in abbreviations. . .lol 

sorry for the rant 

Can someone please elaborate on more of them ?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Here the sticky link.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------

